# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Xin tư vấn. Chế máy phay cơ khí

## Letungquang

Các bác cho em hỏi,em định chế 1 con phay cơ khí như hình, nhưng em thắc mắc là tốc độ ăn dao khi phay sắt cần nhanh hay chậm a, khoảng 6000v/s dc ko?

----------


## MINHAT

Thường thì những spindle phay sắt chạy từ 8000-12000 vòng/phút,bạn có thể tham khảo từ những loại đó

----------


## VMH0307

Em cũng đang có nhu cầu tương chủ topic, rất mong bạn chia sẻ thêm

----------


## Letungquang

> Em cũng đang có nhu cầu tương chủ topic, rất mong bạn chia sẻ thêm


ban o đâu? Có gì giao lưu 😄. MÌNH đang tiến hành làm

----------


## nhatson

> http://rs1175.pbsrc.com/albums/r629/...h=480&fit=clip.  Các bác cho em hỏi,em định chế 1 con phay cơ khí như hình, nhưng em thắc mắc là tốc độ ăn dao khi phay sắt cần nhanh hay chậm a( khoảng 6000v/s dc ko?


1500w <> 200~ 10.000RPM là ngon
vấn đề lớn nhất là độ cứng vững của thân máy

----------


## Letungquang

Máy em nặng 600kg toàn ray 25 hiwin. Riêng trục Z trượt bằng rãnh mang cá. Có lẽ cũng cứng nhỉ

----------


## nhatson

> Máy em nặng 600kg toàn ray 25 hiwin. Riêng trục Z trượt bằng rãnh mang cá. Có lẽ cũng cứng nhỉ


cũng tuỳ ah, nhiều cái body máy bán điện EDM nặng hơn như vậy nhưng mà dùng phay sắt thì đâu có ngon

----------


## Letungquang

em làm theo body này nè

----------


## nhatson

> http://www.hurco.com/us/cnc-machine-...0angle-web.jpg em làm theo body này nè ������


con này vài tấn chứ ko 600kg đâu
cụ dưa con hoành tráng qua rồi spham thực tế... em lại thất vọng
em nghĩ cụ lấy con tormach pn1100 làm mẫu là vừa rồi






còn ko, con 440 là đủ






more info
http://www.tormach.com/

----------


## Letungquang

Ah.ý  em là làm theo mẫu trên thui. Hị Hị

----------

anlongan

----------


## Ga con

Em xem cái hình đầu tiên của bác và cái hình mẫu bác đưa em bị shock nặng.
Có cùng ý kiến với bác NS.

Còn về tốc độ, em chưa biết bác gia công dao gì, cắt chế độ gì. Spindle 100-6000rpm quá OK để gia công sắt thép (90% máy đời cũ dải tốc độ spindle nằm trong khoảng này, mà món ăn chính của nó là sắt thép). Có điều kiện thì chơi cái gấu hơn nữa. Giờ em đua theo chừng 10.000 rpm đổ lại thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## Letungquang

> Em xem cái hình đầu tiên của bác và cái hình mẫu bác đưa em bị shock nặng.
> Có cùng ý kiến với bác NS.
> 
> Còn về tốc độ, em chưa biết bác gia công dao gì, cắt chế độ gì. Spindle 100-6000rpm quá OK để gia công sắt thép (90% máy đời cũ dải tốc độ spindle nằm trong khoảng này, mà món ăn chính của nó là sắt thép). Có điều kiện thì chơi cái gấu hơn nữa. Giờ em đua theo chừng 10.000 rpm đổ lại thôi.
> 
> Thanks.


hý hý 😄. Hình đầu tiên đúng là em định chế như vậy.nhưng nghĩ lại làm cho hoành tráng rồi khi có điều kiện lắp bộ điều khiển cnc xài

----------


## Mr.Printer

Ủa sao các bác ăn sắt dao gì mà chạy được 6000v/p thế ? em tưởng chỉ ăn được 2000v/p là dao(thép gió) đã khét lẹt rồi ?

----------


## Nam CNC

dùng dao hợp kim tôc độ ăn sắt 6000 rpm cũng không khó khăn mà , nhưng tùy dao chứ không phải con nào cũng 6000rpm đâu , chẳng hạn dao hợp kim ( dạng ghép mảnh )đường kính 200mm mà ăn kiểu đó em chạy xa 100 mét.

----------


## Khoa C3

N = 1000Vc/(pi*D)

N : tốc độ quay, Vc có ghi trên hộp dao(mới), pi = 3.14, D: đường kính dao (mm). Các giá trị trong biểu thức lấy tuyệt đối không cần qui đổi đơn vị.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Letungquang

http://rs1166.pbsrc.com/albums/q601/...h=480&fit=clip đem cụm Z đi phay mà tụi cơ khí làm như mình đi xin,toàn thằng muốn làm cha ngta..ghét em tự phay bằng máy router luôn

----------


## Letungquang

http://rs1166.pbsrc.com/albums/q601/...h=480&fit=clip vậy cũng xong..sai lệch khoảng 0.05

----------


## Letungquang

http://rs1166.pbsrc.com/albums/q601/...h=480&fit=clip lên hình...các bác thông cảm em up bằng điện thoại.. Tất cả em phay theo kiểu nhà nghèo hết.😄

----------


## hung1706

Những hệ máy chạy sắt cỡ 6000 - 8000 rpm thì đời máy hơi cao rồi, những con mini như Brother hay Mikron thì chạy max 15.000, nhưng để xài lâu bền thì khi ăn nhôm thôi là đã hạn chế cỡ 8000 - 10.000 roài ạ.  
Đa số kéo 3000 rpm dao 20mm ăn 1mm thôi (mấy con OKK hay makino) là rét rét chạy dài roài ợ, dao ghép mảnh ăn 1 pass 1mm thì em hổng dám ngó vào vì biết đâu bất ngờ  :Big Grin: .

Nếu dùng spindle TQ thì ăn 8000 12000 mới đủ lực cho em nó gặm chứ chạy vòng tua thấp thì máy chỉ "ăn" dao với spindle thoai  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hình như đầu kẹp dao của bác chủ là cái đầu khoan thì phải. Nếu đúng thế thì hơi nguy hiểm cho người sử dụng đấy ạ  :Big Grin: 

Thanks !

----------


## Letungquang



----------


## Letungquang

> Những hệ máy chạy sắt cỡ 6000 - 8000 rpm thì đời máy hơi cao rồi, những con mini như Brother hay Mikron thì chạy max 15.000, nhưng để xài lâu bền thì khi ăn nhôm thôi là đã hạn chế cỡ 8000 - 10.000 roài ạ.  
> Đa số kéo 3000 rpm dao 20mm ăn 1mm thôi (mấy con OKK hay makino) là rét rét chạy dài roài ợ, dao ghép mảnh ăn 1 pass 1mm thì em hổng dám ngó vào vì biết đâu bất ngờ .
> 
> Nếu dùng spindle TQ thì ăn 8000 12000 mới đủ lực cho em nó gặm chứ chạy vòng tua thấp thì máy chỉ "ăn" dao với spindle thoai 
> 
> Hình như đầu kẹp dao của bác chủ là cái đầu khoan thì phải. Nếu đúng thế thì hơi nguy hiểm cho người sử dụng đấy ạ 
> 
> Thanks !


spindle mua của bác chứ ai. Cái đầu cắt QC hay gì đấy 😄

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thế thì yên tâm với tua cỡ 6000 - 8000 rpm. Em còn dư 1 cái đầu BT30 của em nó, nếu cần thì liên hệ em để có giá hỗ trợ nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Letungquang

:Wink:  máy của em nhìn cùi như vạy mong các bác góy ý  :Wink:

----------


## Letungquang

sau khi phay theo kiểu con nhà nghèo ....lên hình

----------


## Letungquang

để em xem lúa còn ko nữa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thanhle

bạn chế máy này xong chưa? có thể tham khảo được không?

----------

